# Imperial soda water works bottle found



## Newf (Aug 30, 2014)

Found this bottle in a river bed.  It says: "THE IMPERIAL SODA WATER WORKS" and has the embossed beaver and "Walsh and Horsfield" name on the bottle.  Also, says "Barrie" under the name. We live just outside Barrie, Ontario, Canada. Any information on the age and origin of the bottle, would be greatly appreciated? Newf


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 30, 2014)

It's seams to be from Barrie like you say.http://www.antique-bottle...nt-Bottle-m628819.aspx


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow: That's awesome.


----------



## Newf (Aug 31, 2014)

This bottle seems to be in good condition. No cracks or chips. Is there a chance it is worth something?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 31, 2014)

Chips and cracks are a big part but overall condition is important. Stain, ground wear etc. and other factors like supply and demand all have to be considered for worth.


----------



## RCO (Aug 31, 2014)

it sounds like the same bottle I have from that company , I found mine at an antique store though .  I don't know where they were located in Barrie Ontario but that bottle would likely date from 1908-1919 according to dates I have in bottle book . its definity old and hard to find in any condition .  as for value I'm not really sure the large antique mall in barrie would ask some crazy price for it but it might sit there for a long time . but overall it was a good find for that area


----------

